
The Data Center Reimagined: GPUDirect Enables Petabyte Scale Analytics - roaramburu
https://towardsdatascience.com/life-after-hadoop-getting-data-science-to-work-for-your-business-c9ab6605733f
======
felipe_aramburu
This is actually going to be pretty sick for us at BlazingSQL. We are freaking
frothing at the chance to be able to scale beyond system and gpu memory
without having to shove data through pipes that are no longer needed.

RDMA will be a necessary building block for most of us that are working on HPC
solutions and the fact that now we can directly access fast persistent storage
from a GPU is going to allow us to scale several orders of magnitude bigger
than we currently can.

